# TiVo Mini's Start up screen flashing...will not progress



## JSN1080 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had my Mini for less than a month and about two days ago noticed that I could not get passed the "Start up" screen. I've tried multiple HDMI ports, unplugged power, ethernet cord - nothing I have done has remedied the issue. Initially, the screen did not blink/flash, now it does after having unplugged/plugged-in the cords. Before this week, the unit was functioning just fine.

Any ideas on how to fix this issue? I have a TiVo Roamio for my main DVR and that is functioning just fine. Both units have a lifetime subscription.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you tried booting it up with both Coax and ethernet disconnected? This sometimes helps it to get past the sticking point.

Tried it with a different HDMI cable?

Did you try connecting it to a different tv? 'cause maybe the tv is dying?

Happen to have a another mini to steal its power cord, or have a universal adapter (like for a laptop) power cord and used it to power the mini, as its little power brick may be like half dead?

Finally, it may have roasted.... with these devices connected to both power and cable, a surge on either line can do damage.


----------



## leweezo (Mar 23, 2012)

wHAT EVER HAPPENED... MINE IS JUST FLASHING


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Reboot the Roamio and the mini


----------



## tjdmobile (Mar 25, 2002)

Came here looking after mine did this same thing this morning. I had already done the reboot of both the Roamio and the Mini (which fixed it), so I would say that this solution works.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JSN1080 said:


> I've had my Mini for less than a month and about two days ago noticed that I could not get passed the "Start up" screen. I've tried multiple HDMI ports, unplugged power, ethernet cord - nothing I have done has remedied the issue. Initially, the screen did not blink/flash, now it does after having unplugged/plugged-in the cords. Before this week, the unit was functioning just fine.
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this issue? I have a TiVo Roamio for my main DVR and that is functioning just fine. Both units have a lifetime subscription.


Hi,
Normally, you don't get to the Startup Screen unless the mini has been rebooted for some reason. In the normal course of use, no Tivos are designed to lose power and there is virtually no benefit to turning off power to the units. Doing this as a matter of course might actually cause premature wear.
Given that you have probably rebooted both the mini and the DVR multiple times, I would try just leaving it connected and powered on over night and if it still hasn't got past call Tivo for support help, things do go bad sometimes.


----------

